# Guppie with Tail Rot and another with Body fungus



## lindsayletcher (Mar 23, 2011)

I have two guppies in two different tanks. One has a tail rot sort of thing which just keeps getting worse with medication for it and the other has some sort of body fungus. Both tanks had a case of tail rot so both are being treated with Maracyn. I've now noticed that in the tank that didn't have the body fungus, another guppy has it.

What do I need to treat this weird body fungus. At first the scales started lifting and turning white. Now it's a large part of the body that's white and cotton like. I don't know what it is and I can't treat it.

Also the tail rot it getting worse even though it's on medication. Ideas? Should I put all the sick fish in one tank and risk my other body fungus fish getting tail rot?

Tanks: 26g and 10g
A/N/N just readable
Lighting: 10am-7pm
Feeding: once a day


----------



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

water changes water changes water changes.

Maracyn is an antibacterial and as such should be used in a hospital tank. Chances are your biofilter crashed 

the nitrate reading may very well indicate a crashed tank


----------



## lindsayletcher (Mar 23, 2011)

So tail rot fish is dead. One of my other guppies now has a huge hole in its body surrounded by red. HELP. They just keep getting worse. What can I do to save them?


Photo kind of poor quality as it's from my iphone but you get the general idea.


----------



## onmom2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Please consider*

Both fish show different symptoms Flavobacterium columnare. Check it out on the web for pictures to match your fish.

If it looks likely treat the entire tank. The fish that seem sick now will likely die. This is not a easy disorder to cure on the visiably ill.

Make sure you use something to treat gram negative bacteria. I added aquarium salt to my tank at the rate of a table spoon per 5 gallons. I thought it was different diseases at first because of the range of symptoms that the fish can show. I only wanted to treat what we thought it was at the time so it took some time to figure this out.


----------



## lindsayletcher (Mar 23, 2011)

Now that my fish are dead, what can I do to make sure that my other guppies don't catch this disease? Both guppies died in the hospital tank soon after the other. Anything I can do beside water changes?


----------

